# Eremiaphila sp. (Desert Mantis)- How to Care for?



## Prayingmantisqueen (Aug 21, 2018)

So I am thinking I may want to eventually get a Eremiaphila sp. Desert mantis... But I dont see a care sheet for them in Dedicated Care sheets... So how do I take care of a Eremiaphila sp.? 

1. Are the complicated or ok for a beginner ?

2. Do they require misting? 

3. Can I use a desert theme for them?

4. There is hardly any info on the web... Please help!

-prayingmantisqueen


----------



## Synapze (Aug 21, 2018)

[SIZE= 16.1px]Source Exo-FaCare sheet [/SIZE]

Origin zone :Northern Africa, Middle East, and India

Day temperature :28-40 C

Night temperature : 18-22 C

Misting number : Never

Substrate type : Sand

Substrate humidity : Dry

Prey type / feeder insects :

L1-3 – Drosophila melanogaster

L3-5 – Greenbottle fly ( pinkies )

L5 + - Waxworms, locusta, red runner cockroach, crickets ( medium size )

Frequency of meals :

L1-3 – Each 2-3 days

L3+ - Each 4-5 days

Keeping in groups : No

Lifetime duration : 8-10 months

Mating :

3 weeks since final molt

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Aug 21, 2018)

Thank you very much! 

I figure the sand part. They must get their "water" from their preys guts? Idk. But thank you!


----------



## Aristalochia (Aug 21, 2018)

they are also very aggressive and fast. Best given lots of space to run around, and kept seperately. If they dont have enough room, they will run into the walls. 1 ft x 1ft is what I was told, even for the young nymphs. Or so I've read, anyway. The Eremiaphilla ooth (I bought from exo) didnt hatch...so this is just what other people told me.

Good luck if you get some, they are supposed to lay tons of ooths,if you get them to breed


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Aug 21, 2018)

Wow. @Synapze!  The black and white stripes really confused my eyes for a few minutes  

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Synapze (Aug 21, 2018)

@MantisGirl13 Mine too. ?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Aug 21, 2018)

Lol @Synapze

I want Eremiaphila sometime, too. Have you had them?


----------



## Synapze (Aug 21, 2018)

@MantisGirl13 Not yet. ?


----------



## Mantis Lady (Aug 22, 2018)

oh, they are looking cute with their big eyes:







I wanted to know how this mantis looks like and found this cute picture


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Aug 23, 2018)

I know! They are adorable!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Jaywo (Sep 18, 2018)

I have them and they are really fun to watch. They can't climb ether so i never put a lid on mine. I housed mine together (had two) and with enough feeding they were fine for some time. I would separate them after L5. They are super fast but tend to avoid each other. However, they tend to freak each other out.

They require zero moisture. just pretend you are in a desert and they will be fine.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Sep 18, 2018)

Jaywo said:


> I have them and they are really fun to watch. They can't climb ether so i never put a lid on mine. I housed mine together (had two) and with enough feeding they were fine for some time. I would separate them after L5. They are super fast but tend to avoid each other. However, they tend to freak each other out.
> 
> They require zero moisture. just pretend you are in a desert and they will be fine.


Thanks!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 18, 2018)

@Jaywo What instar are yours? 

The next time I see a good deal on these guys I am taking it!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Jaywo (Sep 23, 2018)

Mantidkingdom.com has them sometimes. you can check their stick.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 23, 2018)

Thanks, @Jaywo. I keep an eye on their stock usually. Actually, two minutes after my previous post, I saw that Yen Saw had them for sale on the forum, so I ordered four, and they will get here on Thursday!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Jaywo (Sep 26, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Thanks, @Jaywo. I keep an eye on their stock usually. Actually, two minutes after my previous post, I saw that Yen Saw had them for sale on the forum, so I ordered four, and they will get here on Thursday!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Cool, Let me know what you think. They are small but so cute.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 27, 2018)

Yeah, I am so excited to get them today!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## ausar318 (Sep 27, 2018)

Hey! I just got 3 of them yesterday! They came from Yen. I’m really excited about them. They are indeed small, but I’ve read that they are really aggressive, so I don’t think they’ll be hard to feed. Good thing I’ve got a Dubia colony!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 27, 2018)

I just got 4 from Yen today! They definitely are small, but so hilariously FAST! Every time I look at them, they run laps around their cage so fast I can hardly see them! They have all already tackled a few Hydei each. One molted in transit. 

- MantisGirl13


----------

